# 550D Occasionally Not Turning On



## JosephW (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi!

Just recently my Canon 550D (around 7000 actuations) doesn't always initiate when i switch it on; the little file light doesn't flicker and I have to take the battery out to reset it and even then, after some usage, it'll die. I have to take the battery out on several occasions as my SD card is playing up and shows a continous file write light after taking photos. Any ideas?

-Nuka


----------



## KmH (Apr 18, 2014)

Get it repaired.


----------



## JosephW (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't know where. The closest camera store closed down a while ago.


----------



## ecphoto (Apr 18, 2014)

JosephW said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just recently my Canon 550D (around 7000 actuations) doesn't always initiate when i switch it on; the little file light doesn't flicker and I have to take the battery out to reset it and even then, after some usage, it'll die. I have to take the battery out on several occasions as my SD card is playing up and shows a continous file write light after taking photos. Any ideas?
> 
> -Nuka



Send it in to KEH. They are based in Georgia, but take mail in repair orders from anywhere. They charge a flat rate no matter what's wrong with it. It used to be $150 for the flat rate repair service, check the site for current pricing. WWW.KEH.com


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 18, 2014)

There are a few "micro-switches" on the body which will prevent it from powering up if the doors are not closed.  

One is located on the battery door.  Another is located on the memory card door.

If you're pulling the battery, re-inserting, and then it powers up, I'm going to go with the wild guess that the micro-switch on the battery door isn't fully engaging when you close the door.

Check the battery door for damage (there's a tiny tab on part of the door that pushes the switch in when the door clicks shut.)  If the door itself is damaged, it can easily be replaced (the door is actually designed to pop-off so that you can attach a battery grip.)  I *think* on your camera the door has to be at a 45-degree angle (your owners manual shows you how to attach/detach the battery door -- or maybe it's the sheet that comes with the battery grip accessory.)


----------



## JosephW (Apr 18, 2014)

Cheers guys, i'll have a look!


----------

